# Stolen Bikes! Aaaagghhhh!



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Just a reminder to be careful where you park your trailer when you stop to eat, rest areas, etc.

We were on our way back from Myrtle Beach after first camping trip and stopped for gas/lunch, hubby parked in back of Arbys behind 6 ft fence that separated Arbys and truck stop.....(probably first mistake)...we were there about 30 minutes...(probably 2nd mistake)...and we didnt notice bikes gone till next gas stop....about 300 miles later.....(3rd mistake was not walking around before leaving Arbys which is what we usually do)

Whomever took them...not only took 3 bikes, but also took Beautiful, < 1 year old bike rack.

Bikes were locked with bike chain to bike rack...so they removed LOCKED pin we purchased to keep bike rack from being stolen! and took entire bike rack with 3 bikes on it!!

Geesh...they were committed to that job!!

We traveled summer '07 for 32 days to Colorado. Wyoming, Montana and South Dakota and nothing stolen at all!!

Moral of story:
#1-always park where you can see trailer or eat in trailer or car.
#2-always walk around trailer when you return, although they could have already been gone by the time we got back.
#3-Locking pin easily picked by conscientious thief!!

Bikes old, rack new,.......probably $250 or so with bike rack....price on husband's face at gas station when he realized bikes gone PRICELESS!

I hope they buy helmets!

Sandra


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, I didn't know those locking pins could be so easily removed. Bummer about the bikes


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

But now we know what we are doing with some of our Bush Economic Tax $$$.....They actually left pin for us....how kind!
Sandra


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder (sorry at your expense!!!!).

We are adding a bike rack to the rear frame of our OB - and now I need to make it look like Ft. Knox!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that. Did you call the city and file a police report?

I'd also keep an eye on the local Craigslist posting.

I have to think this was not a spur of the moment robbery. They had to be prepared to carry/lift three bikes and a rack....NO light by any means.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Are you sure they were stolen? How was the bike rack secured to the trailer? I only ask because of a story heard at a rally a few years ago. Bike rack came off going down the highway and they didn't know it until the next stop.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Cats4Nat said:


> They actually left pin for us....
> Sandra


Sorry to hear about this, gets me all fired up again thinking of those punks that stole the radio out of my truck...
Can you share what kind of pin it was that they defeated? May save someone else from the same.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

We had the hitch welded to frame of trailer last summer to go on our 32 day cross country. HItch and bike rack never caused problem and we were in mountains...Teton and Yellowstone!......Hitch is still connected tightly to trailer....just bike rack gone.

We were on our way back.......no problem on the way down to SC,......never removed bike rack.....just bikes while we were camping.......I saw them when I circled back of trailer to go from Suburban passenger side to clean car windows.....then we went to eat......30 minutes later they are gone!

The lock pin we had was from Wal-Mart....had nice key and thick pin.......about $12-$14.....but again we traveled all over last summer and no one messed with pin......I guess if you have mind to steal.....well.......

Hopefully they have helmets cuz' I would hate for them to fall and crack their knuckle heads....I mean, ummmm, ahhhh, I would hate for them to get injured after all their exhausted effort!

Sandra


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That does bite.

My bike rack uses a bolt to hold it in the reciever. I crank it plenty tight and someone would need a 3/4 wrench to get it off. I also run a bike cable lock around my bumper and the lower rails of the bike.

Your 3 rules are what I follow as much as possible. When travelling home from Ca last year, I stopped at a McDonalds for my girls and as soon as I was on line, I saw someone go around the back of my trailer but failed to keep going. I immmediately went out and found 2 of my compartments latches open but because I never leave the locks unlocked when travelling they were unable to get in. Oh yeah, his look out warned the other kid someone (me) was coming.

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

Thank you for the reminder that things can happen so very quickly.

Yeah, hope they use helmets.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the theft that totally sucks, hope it doesn't tarnish your trip memories though.

One device I found a few years ago that I still use and swear by is called a LockAlarm - its a plastic housing with a 129db siren and a cable. If the cable is cut, or the device damaged the siren will sound off. Since the cable is pretty thin most crooks would just cut the cable and not think twice, until the alarm is going off. Though it doesn't replace a good cable lock it is an added line of security. I use it for all of our ATVs and like you found out you need to consider all the options that a crook might think of. Here is an article from About.com


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Similar Experience we got our food but came back th the trailer to eat, we were inside doors closed and we heard a strange noise at the back of the trailer. Went outside and there was young guy his bike was laying on the ground and he was too. He claims he accidentally slide into the trailer and fell. I was alittle confused because we were way out in the middle of a parking lot nothing around and he can't ride a bike any better than hit the only thing in a 1000 ft radius of the trailer. I Noticed that my spare tire cover was off, not ripped as if he hit it and he got up and went on his merry way. As I was putting the cove back on the tire I notice the spare tire was loose on the bracket. Further investigation showed the nut holds the tire to the bracket was almost off. Anyone ever found the nut almost off after 70 miles of riding. I always check the spare tire pressure and secureness before I leave. I wonder what was really going on.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

As mentioned before, sorry to hear what happened. Hopefully it did not put too much of a rainy cloud on your vacation.

I have never locked my bikes to the back of the rack. I carry 5 bikes, now that would be heavy. Starting this season, the locks are on. Thanks for sharing.

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

It too bad that had to happen to you!
Thanks for sharing! Unfortunatly i suppose we all need to make sure our stuff is safe from the crooks. 
It reminds me of that one time somebody stole my tailgate right off the back of my 08 F350 in broad daylight, in my work parking lot !! oh wait a minute, that was just a few weeks ago......


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm sorry this happened to you and may I point out that when you do your walk around after stopping remember not to only check bike racks and compartment doors, but also be sure to check tires, couplers, chains, and w/d bars. If someone messed with your w/d bars, or hitch in any way, by the time you found out something was wrong, it may be too late. Be sure to check it after every stop.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

They were gonna steal it anyhow. Locks only keep honest people out. They probally had some tool to bust it off. Thats bold though.


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Man o Man what people will do. How I do hate a thief.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

I am so so sorry to hear about that!!!








We just realized on our trip out last weekend, (first trip out since Oct) that someone stole our outback table ( the one that comes in the storage bin ). Husband had left it outside behind the trailer a week or so ago...and someone snagged it.








anyways, thank you for the reminder...we were just talking about putting on a bike rack, and when we do..it'll have locks - which I never really thought about. Guess cuz I'm not a crook?


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Cats4Nat- Thank you for posting a very good reminder, due to those that want something for nothing. I would say that the 129db alarm/cable lock souunds like a winner.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a cable alarm and do they work....meaning are they LOUD!!!! Just wondering cause I want to buy one or two.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I have one, and its loud enough that when its triggered people around hear it. I'm getting a second one to lock up our gas cans at night too.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet..... I worry at night. I guess by this story I should worry in the day too.


----------

